# Parting out Fisher 2017 model 8.5 xv2



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Complete, but drivers angle piston and T-frame assembly is shot. Driver wing has small bend but repairable. Looking to part out, not sell complete. 
*Will not part out the small stuff until the good passenger wing or the complete pump assembly sells*

Pass wing - complete with trip edge and springs, but no cutting edge or skin $900
Pump assembly complete with covers, module and harness, bolt on, connect hoses and go $1400

Pick up in CT, have machine to load.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bump.

Also have a 2015 (or '14) stainless XV2. Driver wing in great shape with stainless skin, as well as pump assembly is available. 
Passenger wing, T-frame and headgear are gone.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

And seeing as how I recently saw Western MVP3 wings on a Fisher plow, I would assume that these Fisher wings would also work on a Western?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump - 2 pumps, 3 wings, 1 stainless and 2 painted skins, 1 headgear, 2 large 1.75" lift pistons and few other misc things still available!


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Headgear and one of the pumps is sold


----------

